# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوالی از بچه های تبریز -موقعیت دانشگاه امینی

## Merlin021

*سلام دوستان خوبید ؟ 
بچه های تبریزی موقعیت دانشگاه امینی تقریبا چطوره ؟ وسط شهر یا ؟؟ بعد خوابگاه هاش هم کنار خودشه ؟؟*

----------


## Merlin021

*بچه های اهل تبریز کسی نیس ؟*

----------


## خانوم دکتر

فرهنگیانه ؟ اگر اینجاس که &#x202b; پردیس علامه امینی آذربایجان شرقی که وسط شهره تقریبا . 
خوابگاهشم مثل اینکه تو خود دانشگاهه اینو تو یکی از اطلاعیه هاشون دیدم.*رشته  های غیر از علوم تربیتی در پردیس علامه امینی واقع در آخر طالقانی برگزار  خواهد شد. ضمنا خوابگاه این دانشجویان در پردیس علامه امینی خواهد بود.*

----------


## Merlin021

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط خانوم دکتر


فرهنگیانه ؟ اگر اینجاس که &#x202b; پردیس علامه امینی آذربایجان شرقی که وسط شهره تقریبا . 
خوابگاهشم مثل اینکه تو خود دانشگاهه اینو تو یکی از اطلاعیه هاشون دیدم.رشته  های غیر از علوم تربیتی در پردیس علامه امینی واقع در آخر طالقانی برگزار  خواهد شد. ضمنا خوابگاه این دانشجویان در پردیس علامه امینی خواهد بود.


اره اها مرسی جاهای خوب شهر باشه عالیه*

----------


## hossein-ml

> *
> اره اها مرسی جاهای خوب شهر باشه عالیه*


متاسفانه آخر طالقانی از جاهای خوب تبریز نیس من خودم راهنمایی رو تو مدنی خوندم که دیوار به دیوار امینیه خوبیش نزدیکی به استادیومه میتونی بری فوتبال ببینی

----------


## خانوم دکتر

> *
> اره اها مرسی جاهای خوب شهر باشه عالیه*


تقریبا از محله های متوسط به پایین هست .

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*آخر طالقانی چسبیده به مدرسه راهنمایی تیزهوشان مدنی تبریز و 1 کیلومتر فاصله با استادیوم سهند تبریز*

----------


## yasser0411

دوست عزیز من خوابگاهشو نمیدونم کجاس ولی خود دانشگاه جای خوبی نیس از نظر پایین شهر یا بالاشهر نمیگم
یه ذره اسم محله اش بده خلاف کار و اینا دیگه

----------


## JOEY_DEX

خوابگاهش توی خود پردیسه
جاشم بالا شهر نیست اما تا وقتی که به کسی کاری نداشته باشی بهت کاری ندارن

----------


## Merlin021

*ای دده من نا امید اولدوم بوجوردا*

----------


## Merlin021

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط JOEY_DEX


خوابگاهش توی خود پردیسه
جاشم بالا شهر نیست اما تا وقتی که به کسی کاری نداشته باشی بهت کاری ندارن


بالا شهر زیاد به ما ها نمیاد فقط نزدیک به وسط شهر اگه باشه خوبه ک واسه یه چیزی خریدن اینا ادم چن ساعت راه نره


*

----------

